# Warum macht man das?!?



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

Wir(9 Leute) waren letztes Wochenende in Kiel auf einem Kutter (Name egal!)
Als erstes sind wir ne Stunde später raus als angesagt.8 Uhr statt 7 Uhr.
Dann haben sie 60€ pro Nase abgenommen.
(inkl. Frühstück(Kaffee durfte ich ab 10 Uhr wieder bezahlen) und Mittag).
Angefahren wurden Stellen wo Fische waren,welche unter den 38 cm waren.
Letztendlich hat sich der Kutter in 5m Tief aufgehalten und hat die,welche Würmer an Board gekauft haben(welche 3-5 cm groß waren)auf Platte angeln lassen.
Und das auf einer Dorsch Tour. 

Kann mir jemand sagen warum so mit uns umgegangen wird?!?
Is doch echt zum kotzen.
Wollen die nicht das wir bei ihnen buchen und mit ihnen raus fahren?!?
Wissen Sie einfach wirklich nicht wo Fisch steht?!?
Oder gibt es Kapitäne die kein Bock haben?!?
Andere bekommen es doch auch hin!
Wie seht ihr die Sache???


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Geldgier, Dummheit völlige Abwesenheit von nachhaltigem Geschäftssinn. 

Habe ich vor über zehn Jahren auf Fehmarn auch schon erlebt. Da hatten wir anläßlich eines Forumstreffen den ganzen Kutter gechartert, im Gasthaus des Eigners logiert und gezecht. Dem war alles schaizzegal. Gegen die anschließende Berichterstattung im Forum hat er dann versucht, die Anzeigenabteilung des Betreibers unter Druck zu setzen. Erfolglos.

Manche Tourismusunternehmer sind scheinbar immer noch zu fett um den Schuss zu hören!


----------



## offense80 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Habt ihr den Kapitän eventuell mal persönlich angesprochen was das soll? Und wenn ihr da nicht weitergekommen seid, eventuell den Reeder? Das ist keine Art wie man mit den Kunden umgeht. SO wie du es beschrieben hast, grenzt es ja schon an ABZOCKE :r:r:r


----------



## Stulle (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

wie meistens, weil man es kann, und wenn du uns den namen nicht sagst kann er das auch weiterhin #h


----------



## Sneep (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Hallo,

ihr fahrt abends wieder nach Hause. 

Der Fischer muss aber in den nächsten Jahren fast täglich raus und Fisch finden.
Deshalb betreibt der natürlich mit den bekannten Hotspots keinen Raubbau. Sonst hat der auch ziemlich schnell Ärger mit seinen Kollegen. Die kennenn ja alle die bekannten Stellen und sind darauf angewiesen.

Jeder soll Fisch fangen, damit er wiederkommt. Aber nicht soviel, dass die Fänge zurückgehen.

In NL habe ich erlebt, dass der Kutter mitten im Schwarm den Anker aufnahm. Auf den Protest der Angler hin meinte unser Bootsführer, die Nachbarboote wären schon sauer, weil er so lange im Schwarm bleibt.

Ich denke, es gibt auch einen Zusammenhang zwischen der Auslastung des Bootes und der Laune des Kapitäns.
Wenn der mal kurz überschlägt, dass der Sprit doppelt so viel kostet wie er an Einnahmen erzielt, ist es mit der guten Laune vorbei und er versucht dann eher seinen Verlust zu minimieren. 
Das geht am besten, wenn man nicht weit raus fährt und nicht dauernd die Stelle wechselt.

Ist aber natürlich keine Entschuldigung, er hat ja auch das vereinbarte Geld bekommen.

SneeP


sneep


----------



## Fischfrea (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Nun ja wenn man überlegt  waren immerhin 540 € plus was noch an kaffee usw hinzu kam. Das einzige was der Reeder nun hat für die Zukunft negative Werbung. Auch wenn thobi hier nicht preis gegeben hat welcher Kutter  es war, es waren noch 8  andere Angler an Bord und einer davon wird sich bestimmt irgendwo im Netz äußern. 
Aber ehrlich gesagt für 60 € pro Nase hätte ich schon freiwillig abgewinkt, finde es in meinen Augen reinen Wucher. Auf Fehmarn wollen diese Saison die Kutter von 35 € auf 40 € erhöhen und man dann liest was sich die Angler wegen der Erhöhung aufregen, möchte ich nicht wissen was die bei 60 € machen würden.
Bei 60 € würde ich mit 3 Anglern zusammen tun mir ein Boot mieten, Spots erfährste von jedem Vermieter. Zum einen längere Angelzeit zum anderen fishfinder haben alle Mietboote an Bord, so das man auch bei Nichterfolg umsetzen kann.
Bin froh ein eigenes Boot zu besitzen und auf keinen Kutter mehr angewiesen zu sein. Auch wesentlich längere Angelzeiten was wesentlich mehr Fisch und Spass bedeutet.


----------



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Jeder der nicht auf den köpf gefallen ist und sich ein wenig auskennt, der weiß eh um welches boot es geht.
Gibt ja nicht sooooo viele dort


----------



## Fischfrea (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



thobi schrieb:


> Jeder der nicht auf den köpf gefallen ist und sich ein wenig auskennt, der weiß eh um welches boot es geht.
> Gibt ja nicht sooooo viele dort



Ja ne ist klar kommen auch alle aus der Ecke#q
Nur was machen die Angler die von weiter weg kommen? |kopfkrat

Die Forumsglaskugel befragen|kopfkrat


----------



## wilhelm (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

#qSo ärgerlich das verhalten dieses Kutterkapitäns auch gewesen sein mag,#q
entweder man(n) nennt Roß und Reiter#4 oder man lässt es einfach und muss dann seinen Frust eben allein aufarbeiten.|motz:


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Warum macht man sowas?

Im Frühjahr können sich die Kutterkapitäne aussuchen, ob sie wegen des Nachstellens von Laichdorsch auf die Mütze kriegen oder, weil sie auf unattraktivere, aber nicht von LD frequentierte Fangplätze ausweichen.

Auf die Ausfahrten und somit auf die Einnahmen zu verzichten können sich nur die wenigsten leisten.

Dein Skipper hat sich für letztere Möglichkeit entschieden....schlecht für diejenigen, die gern im Frühjar rausfahren- aber gut für die Dorschbestände.|wavey:


----------



## stroker (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Warum macht man sowas?
> 
> Im Frühjahr können sich die Kutterkapitäne aussuchen, ob sie wegen des Nachstellens von Laichdorsch auf die Mütze kriegen oder, weil sie auf unattraktivere, aber nicht von LD frequentierte Fangplätze ausweichen.
> 
> ...




Hallo !


Könnte man dem Kunden aber auch so erklären, und die meisten würden es sicher verstehen !


MfG


----------



## Stulle (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

oder gleich ne platfischtour anbieten#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> 
> Könnte man dem Kunden aber auch so erklären, und die meisten würden es sicher verstehen !
> ...




.....und auf die Ausfahrt verzichten- wo wir dann wieder beim Thema Einnahmerückgang wären.|wavey:

Reine Plattentouren anzubieten schränkt die Klientel auch ein....|uhoh:

Als Kutterskipper kann mans im Frühjahr einfach nur verkehrt machen.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Oder man macht es auf die ehrliche Tour und zieht sich eine zufriedene Stammkundschaft heran.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ihr fahrt abends wieder nach Hause.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



Andal schrieb:


> Oder man macht es auf die ehrliche Tour und zieht sich eine zufriedene Stammkundschaft heran.



Du darfst davon ausgehen,  dass die Stammkundschaft vorhanden und informiert ist. 

Der" Skipper meines Vertrauens" macht es zumindest so. |wavey:


----------



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Also mein Ziel ist nicht jemanden an den Pranger zu stellen und denen das Geschäft schlecht zu machen.
Ich suche halt nur nach den Gründen und möchte es ja auch verstehen.
Denn ich fahre 300 km eine Strecke, bin dann mit Frau unterwegs, und möchte einfach nur einen schönen Tag haben und auch Fisch fangen.
Es sind alles in allem dann mal 250 € die bei drauf gehen.
Und ich denke Ehrlichkeit wäre hier angebracht.
Einbußen haben sie doch so am ende auch.
Schlimmer noch.
Denn auf diesen Kutter werde ich (und ich denke auch andere), selbst wenn mal fangbare Jahreszeit ist, nicht buchen.
Bei einem Kapitän der ehrlich ist und gleich fair spielt, würde ich auch auf Platte angeln gehen.
Denn auch das kann spass machen wenn man gezielt drauf los geht.

Aber bei einem Bäcker ein Brot bestellen und nur ein Brötchen bekommen für das Geld von 3 Broten is nicht gerade gut für den Ruf denke ich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Nachtrag zur Erklärung:

Die Stammkundschaft der Angelkutter macht insgesamt weniger als 15% des Jahrtesumsatzes auf nem Kutter aus, von daher ist die treue zu einem bestimmten Kutter zwar ne niedliche Sache und auch aus kaufmännischer Sicht nicht unbedeutend- Aber von uns Anglern ein klein wenig überbewertet.#t


----------



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

15%...
Gibt's denn kutter bei denen es anders läuft?
Wo fair mit den Kunden umgegangen wird?!?
Wenn nicht,  dann können sie ja irgendwann versuchen mit ihren 15% zu leben.
Denn ein ruf ist schnell versaut.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



thobi schrieb:


> 15%...
> Gibt's denn kutter bei denen es anders läuft?
> Wo fair mit den Kunden umgegangen wird?!?
> Wenn nicht, dann können sie ja irgendwann versuchen mit ihren 15% zu leben.
> Denn ein ruf ist schnell versaut.



Wenn Du EINEN gefunden hast, dann bitte hier mal nennen..........., aber es wird Dir nicht gelingen.


----------



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Ergo.....Winterzeit keine Kutterzeit!
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



thobi schrieb:


> Ergo.....Winterzeit keine Kutterzeit!
> Schade eigentlich.



Nee Nee, die verar......rei zieht sich übers ganze Jahr.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Tolles Fazit: Gehst du auf einen Kutter, so vergiß das Hygienepapier nicht, denn du bist immer der Angeschizzene!?


----------



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Mach mein Weltbild nicht kaputt!!! 
Ich hab immer an das Gute im Menschen geglaubt :c


----------



## Achmin (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Welcher Kutter nimmt denn 60,-€?
Dann muss er doch eigentlich was besonderes bieten.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



Andal schrieb:


> Tolles Fazit: Gehst du auf einen Kutter, so vergiß das Hygienepapier nicht, denn du bist immer der Angeschizzene!?



Andal, in meinen fast 45 jahren Kutterangelei habe ich nur bei einem einzigen Kutter/Kapitän das Gefühl gehabt, dieses Papier nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



thobi schrieb:


> Jeder der nicht auf den köpf gefallen ist und sich ein wenig auskennt, der weiß eh um welches boot es geht.
> Gibt ja nicht sooooo viele dort


 
 Na logisch.
 Ist aber deren Geschäftsmodell. In der Laichzeit der Dorsche meiden sie die tiefen Stellen ( 20 mtr. plus ) und fahren gezielter die Plattfisch-Spots an.
 Wenn man dann keine Watties dabei hat und sich auf Dorsch versucht, sind es eher Zufallsfänge an den Spots und nicht immer die Größten, wenn man einen erwischt.
 Wobei.... wann laichen eigentlich die Plattfische nochmal ?

 Wenn man auch in verschiedenen anderen Boards für Angler mal mitlesen sollte..... z.B. für den Norden des Landes oder für die Kutterfahrer, findet man dort auch einige Kommentare zu verschiedenen Kapitänen / Kuttern....

 Drücke mich mal ähnlich kryptisch aus, wie Du Dich i.B. auf den Namen eures Dienstleisters.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



thobi schrieb:


> Jeder der nicht auf den köpf gefallen ist und sich ein wenig auskennt, der weiß eh um welches boot es geht.
> Gibt ja nicht sooooo viele dort


 

 Sorry,
 bin bestimmt nicht auf den "Köpf" gefallen. Bei meinen ersten Angeltouren hatte dich dein Vater noch zwischen den Beinen geschaukelt.
 Also rück mit Infos raus, oder halt den Rand zu.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Und ab hier kehrt wieder ein vernünftiger Ton ein oder Punkte.
Danke.


----------



## Jose (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> ...entweder man(n) nennt Roß und Reiter#4...



und das lassen wir mal besser. ist 'ne Ansage.


----------



## thobi (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

#dHach ja....|uhoh:


----------



## Macker (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Für die Angelei sind die Heikendorfer Kutter doch bekannt.
Es gibt Angler die haben daran ihren Spass aber auch Angler die haben an anderer Angelei Spass.
Wenn du im Internet  etwas Rechersierst findest du auch nen Kutter der das bietet was dir Vorschwebt.
Schaue da aber in den Foren nicht auf den Kutterwebseiten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Bin ich froh am Wochenende wieder auf der Blauort mit zu fahren. Kein Stress, sauber und meistens gute Fänge.
 Reingefallen ist wohl jeder schon mal. Einfach posten mit ALLEN Infos und gut ist das. Dann fallen in Zukunft nicht mehr so viele Ahnungslose da rein. Schlechte Kutter sollen auch schlechte Kritik bekommen. Alles andere regelt sich von selber.

 Grüße :vik:


----------



## Corinna68 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Und genau deswegen fahren wir nur noch mit Bernd Schumacher und seiner Seeadler von Rostock  zum Dorsche angeln .|wavey:Freundliche Beratung ,super Frühstück und Fachkenntnis ,welche an die Angler weitergegeben wird .(zb Wir hatten in en letzten Tagen auf diese Farbe und diesen Ködern die besten Fänge und wir angeln in der Tiefe von bis und ihr braucht Ködergewichte von bis höchstens..... )Wer es nicht glaubt sollte sich mal die Artikel raussuchen oder die seite von der Seeadler besuchen .da wird alles genau beschrieben und wer noch fragen hat ,ein Anruf bei Bernd und die letzten Fragen werden beantwortet
 Es finden sich aber nicht mehr viele Schiffe wie die Seeadler und seinem Kapitän Bernd, welche noch diesen Service anbieten weil die Eigner nicht mehr selber fahren und die Anger der willkühr, der angestellten Besatzung ausgeliefert sind.


----------



## HeinBlöd (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



Macker schrieb:


> Für die Angelei sind die Heikendorfer Kutter doch bekannt.



Und sie machen es auf Ihrer HP auch sehr deutlich.

@ thobi :

Wenn Du in dieser Jahreszeit Großdorsch haben willst; dafür gibt es Kutter, mit HP's wo die _dickbäuchigen_ Tagessieger ( ich meine Dorsche; nicht Angler ) stolz präsentiert werden.
Bitte um Verständnis, daß ich diese hier aber nicht nenne.
Möchte nicht auch noch Werbung dafür machen. #d


----------



## Macker (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Über die Homepage könnte ich dir sachen Erzählen das glaubst du nicht.
Da sind Angler mit Fisch abgebildet die haben gar keinen Gefangen.
Aber sie sind "Bekannt" dafür etwas auf die Beine zu Stellen wo andere Angler gern Mitfahren.
Ich kenne viele Hochseeangler die auch viel Fahren und da sind ganz wenige dabei die meinen das da ein guter Job gemacht wird.
Abends in Laboe auf dem Parkplatz Angler ansprechen um sie Abzuwerben is schon so Ziemlich das Armseeligste was es gibt.
Ok Toppen können die das auch mit aussagen wie macht eure Veranstaltungen bei uns dann müsst Ihr (die Organisatoren) nichts Zahlen.
Da sind mir schiffe Lieber wo der Kapitän sagt Ich lass euch nen 5er vom Fahrpreis ab dann habt ihr mehr Geld für Eure Tombola.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## offense80 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Ich habe einfach mal einen Thread aufgemacht, der sich mit diesem Thema auseinander setzt. Vielleicht wird es dadurch leichter, auch für Neulinge und Wiedereinsteiger, sich den Kutter auszusuchen, der einem am meisten zusagt....

Der Thread lautet

Kuttererlebnisse


----------



## Heiko73 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*

Warum macht man das?
Das habe ich mich Samstag auch gefragt als wir (7 Personen) zum angeln auf der MS Rügenland waren und uns mit 6 total besoffenen Idioten den Tag versauten!
Warum lässt man so was aufs Boot
Schade eigentlich, denn die Rügenland ist sonst ein gutes Boot.


----------



## angler19600 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Warum macht man das?!?*



Macker schrieb:


> Über die Homepage könnte ich dir sachen Erzählen das glaubst du nicht.
> Da sind Angler mit Fisch abgebildet die haben gar keinen Gefangen.
> Aber sie sind "Bekannt" dafür etwas auf die Beine zu Stellen wo andere Angler gern Mitfahren.
> Ich kenne viele Hochseeangler die auch viel Fahren und da sind ganz wenige dabei die meinen das da ein guter Job gemacht wird.
> ...



Leider haben wir das in Heiligenhafen und sogar in Saßnitz schon selbst erlebt. Am frühen Morgen, zwei Stunden vor Ablegen, wurden wir auf dem Parkplatz angesprochen...
 Daraus ersehe ich m.M.n. eine extreme Umsatznot der Skipper. Ein größerer Kutter mit bis 48 Plätzen wirbt Kunden von kleineren Kuttern (12 Plätze ) gnadenlos ab...! Aber übrigens auch umgekehrt, weil der kleinere Kutter meist ein "angenehmeres Gefühl " bietet. Das mag so sein, ich persönlich bevorzuge ohnehin das kleinere Schiff!
 Da positive Aussagen ja schlecht verboten sein können, möchte ich mich da mal rauswagen.
 (Ohne Rangfolge... 
 Die beiden besten Kutter in Rostock sind
 - die "Seeadler"
 - die "Storkow"

 Gruß aus Sachsen


----------

